

An inteview with Brian Kernighan, co-developer of AWK and AMPL - edw519
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/321082/an_inteview_brian_kernighan_co-developer_awk_ampl

======
davidw
I found this in the preface to "my" [1] book:

> In addition to my coauthors, many other people have contributed to the
> success of this second edition. Clif Flynt, Jeff Hobbs, _Brian Kernighan_ ,
> Steve Landers and Mark Roseman all spent significant time and effort on
> critiquing and improving the technical content.

 _gulp_. I hope I didn't come across too badly. My portion of the book was
about Tcl's C API.

1) [http://journal.dedasys.com/2009/09/15/tcl-and-the-tk-
toolkit...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2009/09/15/tcl-and-the-tk-toolkit-2nd-
edition)

~~~
mahmud
Ouch david, quite some acts to follow, but I know you can hold your own :-)

P.S. I still have a Tclplugin app deployed at my brother's office. A
construction company using an in-browser tcl-plugin for their office
automation software. If I had the foresight to publicize this I could have
gotten some exposure. And yes, the backend for that app is in Lisp, Allegro
Serve running on Slackware 9 and SBCL 0.8.2 :-) That was way before github,
social coding and blogging; we got no props for deploying "fringe"
technologies haha.

~~~
davidw
Tcl would have far better than Java as a web plugin, but I guess they went
with Java rather than Tcl at Sun and the rest is history.

------
jacquesm
Interesting how being on the cover of a book about a language gets you to be
co-author of that language in the eyes of lots of people.

I certainly fell for it, until this interview I had no idea!

By the way, the <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C> entry in wikipedia now only
has a link to the C# language, not to C!

